# Guess the Score 1/21 @ Miami



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

@









Indiana @ Miami
Friday, 8 p.m., American Airlines Arena
TV: WB4, ESPNHD RADIO: WIBC-1070 AM

Starting Lineups:
*Pacers-*





































*Heat-*







































> NOTEWORTHY
> A pair of inside-outside dynamic duos - one well-known, one just emerging - will be in the spotlight in Miami.
> The Heat's Shaquille O'Neal and Dwyane Wade have made headlines around the country, with just cause. Wade has emerged as an elite player in his second season, ranking eighth in the league in scoring (23.8) and fourth in assists (7.6). O'Neal has been as dominant as advertised, averaging 23.0 points (11th), 10.8 rebounds (sixth), 2.62 blocks (third) and .604 shooting (first). He enters the game on a roll, averaging 30.4 points and 12.0 rebounds while shooting .627 from the field in the last seven games.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050121.html


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 96 
Heat: 90 

Tinsley plays a great game and shuts down the Wade.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Tinsley plays a great game and shuts down the Wade.


That's ****ed up if you think Tinsley can shut down Wade when Freddie or Artest can't.

Pacers 91
Heat 87

Pacers Leading Scorer- Reggie Miller (30)

Heat Leading Scorers- Dwyane Wade (34)


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Like Pacers Fan said, I don't see Tinsley shutting down Wade. For that matter, I don't see anybody shutting him down. I expect Pollard to play a lot of minutes vs Shaq, back permitting.

I get to watch this game on TV tonight since it's on ESPN or TNT, so all I can ask for is a good game. It's gonna be close.

Pacers 94
Heat 91


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

pacers 89

Heat 86


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 105
Heat: 101


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat 102
Pacers 95


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Not doing play-by-play, seems unncessary, I'll just comment.

No one is in the Miami crowd, this feels like New Orleans.:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stupid server


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hhahahhahhhahahhahahah

Tinsley made a defender fall and then popped a three in his face.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Not doing play-by-play, seems unncessary, I'll just comment.

No one is in the Miami crowd, this feels like New Orleans.:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Hhahahhahhhahahhahahah
> 
> Tinsley made a defender fall and then popped a three in his face.


Yeah, that was awesome. He also stole the ball from someone, and split between some defenders. JO with a nice rejection on Wade. How is it a foul on JJ when he stands stationary and Eddie jumps on top of him? 

22-13 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, we're playing great. Why isn't Shaq dominating Pollard?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great, now the Heat made two in a row, we need to do a better job containing Wade when he doesn't have the ball.

The game's 3rd Defensive 3 Seconds, 2nd on the Heat, both teams need to do better at zones.

Man, Tinsley hits again, he has 13. 

28-19 Pacers with under 2 remaining.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Oh come on, how can JO getting sandwiched and hand-checked by two defenders not be a foul?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hhahahhahhhahahhahahah

Tinsley made a defender fall and then popped a three in his face.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster almost makes the last second 3. Those PG skills are paying off!

30-23 Pacers at the end of 1, we're shooting 60%


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Every game Tinsley amazes me. Nice poke out of Wade's handle.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

There's been a problem with the shot clock for us lately, they call a shot clock violation with 1 second left.

Wade with another nice move. It really must mean I'm a true Wade fan not to hate him for dominating Indy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What's with the lack of entertainment ont he road? First juggling and piano music, now senior citizens.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Finally, after 3 offensive rebounds on the same possession, the Heat turn it over out of bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Laettner goes over the back blatantly on Jermaine and no call.

Keyon Dooling headbutts Foster in his stomach, offensive foul.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

WTF @ the Heat starting to make really hard fouls....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> WTF @ the Heat starting to make really hard fouls....


It's Detroit all over again. Watch out for the cup!

Shaq elbows Jeff in the gut, foul on Jeff. Foster commits another foul, his 3rd.

Scot Pollard elbowed in the face by Shaq, no foul, Heat ball.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Keyon Dooling headbutts Foster in his stomach, offensive foul.


and he was called for an offensive foul. Whats your point. Foster took a charge, Pacers got the ball. Whats the problem?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> and he was called for an offensive foul. Whats your point. Foster took a charge, Pacers got the ball. Whats the problem?


I stated what he did. What's the problem? I found it kind of funny being a wrestling fan, because that's one of Spike Dudley's moves.

I do like Keyon Dooling though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shaq finally utilizing his fatness on Scot Pollard. Heat with some nice ball movement for a three.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I stated what he did. What's the problem? I found it kind of funny being a wrestling fan, because that's one of Spike Dudley's moves.


my bad. Just some Pacer fans have been arguing about calls and how "hard" we are fouling, so I thought you were saying something about him heatbutting Foster in the back trying to hurt him or something. My bad for the misunderstanding


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Heh, JO gets some revenge on Laettner. Clearly an offensive foul on JO, but it's called for Laettner.

Rasual Butler is pretty good at 3's, he seems to be a pretty big steal.

Reggie gets a 3-point play.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

45-38 Heat with 2:44 remaining in the half. Basically, this quarter the Heat are doing what they should've been doing, letting Shaq or Wade dominate, and swinging the ball around. Has anyone noticed Udonis Haslem? He's played great this game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard hustles and gets a tip-in. Ron Rothstein became the Heat's assistant, when? No wonder they're doing so good.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dwyane Wade! What the ****? He jumped like 40 inches straight up to intercept that pass!

Freddie Jones hits a 3 and now it's 47-46 Indiana with under 30 seconds remaining.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley bricks a 3 at the end, same score at the half.

So far we've dominated a quarter, then the Heat came back, they dominated the 2nd, then we came back. I really don't think we can do a better job containing Wade or Shaq, so just focus on limiting transition baskets and offensive rebounds. To win this, we definately need to hit a lot of jumpshots, and for the minutes Bender's likely to get, he needs to play well.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's a foul on JJ when Wade charges into him when he's stationary and he doesn't fall down?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley with a nice move, should've passed it to JO, but he hits nonetheless. Shaq tries a reverse layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

James Jones hits a 3 near his former college. This deserves a reply of it's own. Go JJ!

Shaq knocks down Pollard who apparently hurt his back.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley with a nice left-handed pass, but it doesn't count for anything. Pollard's in some real pain, but he's still hustling.

60-53 Indiana


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley with a nice left-handed pass, but it doesn't count for anything. Pollard's in some real pain, but he's still hustling.

60-53 Indiana


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tins with a behind the back pass to someone who gives it back to him, and he hits the three.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tins misses and gets his own board, then hits. I told Miami he'd been playing great. He's been so amazing, but getting his teammates more involved by penetrating would be good.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tins misses and gets his own board, then hits. I told Miami he'd been playing great. He's been so amazing, but getting his teammates more involved by penetrating would be good.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tins misses and gets his own board, then hits. I told Miami he'd been playing great. He's been so amazing, but getting his teammates more involved by penetrating would be good.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, couldn't post since near the end of the 3rd quarter, now there's 4 minutes left. Pollard's taken a big beating from Shaq tonight, including like 3 headshots.

80-79 Indy with 4 minutes left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

We ABSOLUTELY need a basket here.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wade hits a shot and Tinsley hurt himself, it appears to be his knee or ankle.

84-82 Heat with 2:40 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shaq called for a goaltend

86-84 Indy with under 2 minutes to go.

Shaq fouls Jermaine!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO only makes one FT.

Tinsley takes it from Pollard and Shaq and hits a layup up and under two Heat. Wow.

87-86 Pacers with 1:21 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley!

89-88 Indy with 50 seconds left

Wade hits. NO!

Tins fouled, no call, but Pollard tips it in.

91-90 with 33 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wade fouled and hits both. Miami takes a 1 point lead.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I can't believe they already gave the Player of the Game to Pollard.

JO misses, and is called for his 5th foul.

Tinsley hits and ties the game with .9 left!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Heat airball the 3, and we're headed to OT.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

great game guys

only going to get better


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a 3, finally.

96-93 with 3:47 left, Pollard fouls Shaq, his 5th.

He misses both.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits another 3, and Damon Jones fires back with a 3, the screen from Haslem hurt Tinsley.

101-99 with 1 minute left

Foster fouls Haslem. He hits 1 of 2.

JO hits over Haslem and Shaq!

103-100 Indy with 31 seconds to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wade misses, Freddie fouled.

It's over, hopefully.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie makes only one of two, but the lead's 4.

Reggie fouled after the Heat miss

104-100 with 13 seconds left

Dont' brick 'em


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie intercepts a pass and dribbles it out.

Final Score- 106-100

Play of the Game goes to Tinsley's jumpshot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

"I went to a basketball game tonight and a boxing match broke out" - Scot Pollard on getting elbowed by Shaq.

"I'll be there at the game, I don't know if I'll be in uniform....or alive"


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

106-100

Bird Fan33- 20
Pacers Fan- 28
StephenJackson- 21
rock747- 31
PacersguyUSA- 2, wow
Shaq_Diesal- 13, but DQ'd

Winner- PacersguyUSA


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

This just shows the Pacers are still a good team when they go out there and play with urgency. Unlike how they played in the New Orleans game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Statistics* 

Tinsley- 30/8/4/3
Reggie- 18/1/2
JO- 26/13/4/2
JJ- 6/1/1
Pollard- 8/9/1/2 + 4 elbows to the head
Freddie- 10/3/1/1
Foster- 2/4/1
AJ- 2/3/2
Bender- 4/3/1
Curry- 3 minutes
Gill- DNPCD
Croshere- Sinus Infection

Wade- 30/9/3/2/2
EJ- 11/6/3
Haslem- 16/11/2/3/1
Shaq- 24/10/2/3

Fastbreak Points- 6-2 Pacers
Pts in the Paint- 48-40 Heat
Biggest Lead- 11-8 Pacers

12 Lead Changes and 6 Times Tied

Reason we won: Curry- 3 minutes, AJ- 14 minutes, Tinsley- 45 minutes


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> *Statistics*
> Reason we won: Curry- 3 minutes, AJ- 14 minutes, Tinsley- 45 minutes


forgot the most important. heat 17-36 from the line. Heat just shot themselves in the foot, and the Pacers did what good teams do, they capitalized.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> forgot the most important. heat 17-36 from the line. Heat just shot themselves in the foot, and the Pacers did what good teams do, they capitalized.


Not sure if that's as important as Curry only seeing 3 minutes.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley

:worship:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> PacersguyUSA- 2, wow


3rd time


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> 3rd time


Pure fluke.


----------

